# Metoprolol (non-selective beta blocker)



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was just prescribed Metoprolol today. I am so so happy, because I have to give a speech for class next week, and another one the next week. The only reason I knew to ask for this drug was because of this forum. So THANK YOU to all of you!
My doctor gave me Metoprolol instead of Inderal because it is a selective beta blocker instead of a non-selective one. Can anyone explain what that means? She tried to but it went over my head.
Also, if anyone could tell me how their experience with this med was, I'd appreciate it. She told me to try it out once at home this weekend, and then if I felt fine I could take it an hour before class. She admitted to me that SHE takes it when she has to give lectures!
Hope it works out for me!

**Sorry, it won't let me edit my title. Metoprolol is a selective beta blocker.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I thought metoprolol was selective and Inderal was non-selective? I couldn't take Inderal because of my asthma, so my doctor Rx'ed Lopressor (metoprolol) instead because it is "cardioselective".


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Metoprolol will keep your heart from racing 500 miles an hour when giving the speech. So you should feel calmer and less anxious. It only works on the heart, inderal acts on other places too.
Hope it works out for you!


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Woops, korey, you're right. I switched it up. I'm going to edit my original post. 

bowlingpins, do I need it to work on anyplace other than the heart for panic attacks?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've used metoprolol years ago for high blood pressure. Didn't help anxiety any. Same for atenolol.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

deeds14 said:


> bowlingpins, do I need it to work on anyplace other than the heart for panic attacks?


It really depends upon how your anxiety manifests itself. If you mainly get the rapidly beating heart then metoprolol will take care of that, and then once the heart rate is under control, other physical symptoms may also reduce because you just feel calmer. 
I think you will be fine with metoprolol, if it doesn't work then you can always ask for inderal. Both are safe meds and unless you have obvious contraindications to inderal (like asthma), you shouldn't have any trouble getting it prescribed .


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

take a few tableys in advance to get used to them, they help with physical but not mental anxiety problems and are often used before making a speech


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I am on metoprolol for irregular heartbeat. It only helps me like 25%. As for fast heartbeat it seems to prevent that from happening very often. I am only on 12.5 mg. I guess they are concerned about getting my bp too low as it is for high bp also and mine is normal. I think I need to increase this med. But I will have to check with the doctor.


----------



## shy797 (Jun 17, 2009)

*inderal*

I found out about beta blockers in high school(thank goodness). I take it with a little bit of klonapin on days that I need to give a speech (which I HATE more than anything). My main thing was that my heart would beat like crazy before and during my speech which would cause me to have a panic attack. The inderal did wonders for me, felt like a normal person with a normal amount of anxiety instead of panic... I haven't had to give a speech in awhile and now I have one coming up next week and am super nervous. If I didn't have the Inderal I'd probably be trying to get out of it asap. Good luck!


----------



## saym (Jul 14, 2009)

I was on metoprolol for a possible genetic heart condition while waiting for my test results (they were negative, thank God!). I didn't realize that it could be used for my SA too, but..it really didn't do anything, and I was just as anxious as usual...


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks, everyone for the responses. It helped me be less nervous.

I used it today for a presentation in class. I'm not really sure if it worked or not. I took 25mg (as directed) an hour before my class. How fast/slow is your heart supposed to beat when you're on it??? Because mine was still beating pretty fast. I ended up not having to go in front of the class today but I still felt like I was going to freak out.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I need to use this for another presentation next week... can anyone tell me how fast their heart beats on a beta blocker? I don't know if it's working.


----------



## laceyscott577 (May 3, 2013)

Metoprolol seems to help me surprisingly much (although you should know I have Bipolar Disorder as well; I take it as needed in combination with 100mg daily of Lamotrigine). Propanolol (Inderal) seemed to do surprisingly nothing! I feel I should let you all know how amazing VENLAFAXINE (EFFEXOR) was for me for years (going on and off it experimentally too many times [thinking I didn't need it anymore] made it poop out). I have heard great things about Zoloft too. These are esp. if you have major depression (mine was INCREDIBLY severe eventually and venlafaxine was *amazing* for that too; but had many side effects, excluding weight gain and the only bothersome one was nausea). I recommend toughing out the side effects on this one -- but that`s just because the pros for me far outweighed the cons. I also recommend if you have depression treating it pharmacologically when it`s moderate, and before it gets severe. (Often mild depressions cure themselves sooner or later.)


----------



## doverjxp (May 3, 2013)

It only works on the heart, inderal acts on other places too.


----------



## Nervyheart (Sep 19, 2013)

*Metoprolol Hell*

In September, 2008, I had a heart attack at 41 years old. The repair and treatment plan turned out to be a couple of stents, cholesterol medication, and Metoprolol to manage blood pressure.

Over the past five years, I've lost my ability to sleep more than 4-5 hours; simple tasks grew to overwhelm me; I lost my marriage; I nearly lost my business; I've become almost entirely socially disconnected. All of this is due to Metoprolol. I never suspected that it was the drug that was at the root of my problems, since I had read almost everywhere that it was safe, and had few side effects. In fact, other than promoting weight gain, that it would help with a number of cardiac functions.

Facing homelessness, and utter ruination, I decided to just try going off of it for a week. Well, it's been three now. I now sleep, peacefully, 9 PM to 5AM. My business is regrowing customer base, and my bank account is beginning to fill; my kids are much happier that I am able to connect with, and spend more time with them; things that were left undone are rebalancing; I'm making new friends and reconnecting with old ones. I mean, it's almost miraculous!

This was all just about trying various adjustments to see if I could create an effect...fishing. Now, in hindsight, I look back at the fallout of what my anxiety caused, and I'm connecting the dots to this little white pill.

I've suffered from social anxiety most of my life. Metoprolol magnified it 100X worse than it ever was.


----------

